# Bacon Pattern Handlebar Tape?



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some handlebar tape that looks like bacon?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

If Accoutrements.com doesn’t have it, I’d be surprised. I have bacon-themed stuff up the wazoo thanks to my vegan sister who buys me worthless-yet-cool stuff from them. I have bacon packing tape, bacon-scented car air fresheners, bacon boxer shorts, bacon gum, just to name a few items.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why just looks like bacon? Go whole hog.

Wrap your bars in bacon add some salt and allow it to cure right on the bars.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.accoutrements.com/products/11524.html


----------

